# UK TV work in Italy?



## Gardesana

Can anyone advise please,
If I take a new LCD TV bought in UK will it work in Italy ie both to use with a DVD player / connect to PC and also will it pick up Italian digital tv, or will I still need a decoder?
Many thanks

Gardesana


----------



## Andy_Shack

We brought our LG LCD TV from blighty. We were told by LG technical that the tuner chip wouldn't work, but we brought it anyway. The thinking was that we could watch local content through a PVR via the HDMI connection and still watch our old VHS (PAL) tapes via the scart sockets.

However once we set it up and changed the language and country setting to Italy it picked up all the local stations and then again retuned it's self in November when Tuscany went 100% digital.

If your LCD TV has a country setting for Italy, then considering the cost of them here and the low second user value there, I'd suggest putting it on the van.

One other thing the seperate decoders here at present are quite cheap, well in Tuscany anyway. So since HDMI input is not regional, at worst you would have to put up with a seperate box (all in italian).


----------



## Gardesana

Thanks Andy Shack for your reply - will check out the country setting aspect .

Gardesana




Andy_Shack said:


> We brought our LG LCD TV from blighty. We were told by LG technical that the tuner chip wouldn't work, but we brought it anyway. The thinking was that we could watch local content through a PVR via the HDMI connection and still watch our old VHS (PAL) tapes via the scart sockets.
> 
> However once we set it up and changed the language and country setting to Italy it picked up all the local stations and then again retuned it's self in November when Tuscany went 100% digital.
> 
> If your LCD TV has a country setting for Italy, then considering the cost of them here and the low second user value there, I'd suggest putting it on the van.
> 
> One other thing the seperate decoders here at present are quite cheap, well in Tuscany anyway. So since HDMI input is not regional, at worst you would have to put up with a seperate box (all in italian).


----------



## Ligman

hi
Andy Shack is right, my 2 TV's worked right off even without resetting the countries. Digital TV and satellite, no problem. Be warned if your moving to Eastern side of Italy, you can't get BBC, ITV etc, its out of the Astra satellite footprint. we paid to et it but didn't, we can get Sky TV News, Movies for men and true movies but none of the premiere channels.


----------

